# Help with breeder selection - list



## JJ_MT (Jul 23, 2015)

Long time lurker and finally registered. My wife and I are currently looking for a new german shepherd to join our family of a 18 month labradoodle and 2 yr old cat. We live in Montana but are searching nationwide to find that special pup. I have narrowed our list of breeders to the following:

1. Theishof - Boise, ID
2. Alta-Tollhaus - Michigan
3. TeMar - Oregon

I'm looking for any comments or feedback regarding these breeders.

We would like to have a pup by the end of the year if we can find one that would be a good match for our family and active lifestyle. 

Additional breeder recommendations welcomed 

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Heidi from Theishof is the only one from that list I've had experience with. She trains and titles her dogs, very down to earth good person.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I may be biased of course, but Alta-Tollhaus, wonderfully beautiful dogs that can do it all. I also like Theishof as well.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I met some Alta Tollhaus dogs at a club that trains primarily WGSL dog, and they were blowing everyone out of the water. Really fantastic dogs, if I were getting a showline, they're definitely where I'd go.


----------



## JJ_MT (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replys and PM'd so far. It is a hard decision.


----------



## JJ_MT (Jul 23, 2015)

My wife and I have started the process with Alta-Tollhaus. Very professional, top notch so far in communication and the vetting process of potential owners of their dogs. We have our fingers crossed that we will be selected.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have trained with many dogs/handlers from A-T kennel and they are from what I have seen, of good temperament, good for IPO sport and all in good condition, nothing health-wise to raise red flags. 
I am pretty observant when it comes to watching dogs, either in their vehicle waiting to hit the field or just in down time, not yet on the field....the temperament shows in that area as well. Generalizing here, they are not super high in threshold, but not low either. They protect their rides, lol.
Because you are interested in the showline, do you plan on doing any conformation showing/sport or whatever with this puppy? 
Most often, breeders choose potential puppy buyers if they are willing and wanting to show off the breeders progeny.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have personal experience with Heidi Theis and her dogs and I would recommend them without reservation. She knows her dogs and the breed and is just phenomenal.

I sent you a PM regarding TeMar.
Sheilah


----------



## JJ_MT (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the comments and PMs. 

Got confirmation that we were approved for one of Julie's dogs. Sending in the deposit today. We are so excited!!!!!!


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck with the pup. Just remember there is so much more than picking out the 'right' dog.

I was in MI a handful of years ago. A relative asked me, 'where do I get a dog like that'? I said you don't get that dog anywhere, it's what the pup 'may' become with training and socialization.

I just don't think a future owner needs to go halfway across the country to get a dog.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

sourdough44 said:


> Good luck with the pup. Just remember there is so much more than picking out the 'right' dog.
> 
> I was in MI a handful of years ago. A relative asked me, 'where do I get a dog like that'? I said you don't get that dog anywhere, it's what the pup 'may' become with training and socialization.
> 
> I just don't think a future owner needs to go halfway across the country to get a dog.


Interesting.

I was just asked that question this weekend. We brought our dog to a wedding (not AT the wedding but she traveled with us), and we met some of the other guests at the hotel. One lady was so charmed by our dog that she wanted to know where she could get a puppy like ours. Evidently she had owned shepherds years ago but hadn't had one in quite awhile. I took it to mean that she wanted to know where we had procured our pup, and I told her. Coincidentally, the breeder is local to her, so she was very pleased.

I agree with you that so much of that upbringing matters, but I guess it wouldn't have occurred to me that the question meant anything more than where we purchased the dog!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

WateryTart said:


> I agree with you that so much of that upbringing matters, but I guess it wouldn't have occurred to me that the question meant anything more than where we purchased the dog!


Having had a husky for years, I definitely would have also first and foremost talked about training and upbringing, haha! People would CONSTANTLY see our extremely well behaved husky and want to run out and get one. They don't see the constant work that comes before the dog behaves so well. I guess it would really depend on the way the person was asking. If it WAS someone who had previously owned the breed, I would talk about the breeder and what training we've done, and how the puppy was to start. If it were someone who seemed more new to the breed, I'd stress a LOT more on the time, effort, and BITE BITE BITE BITE BITE of puppyhood.

I do agree that you don't necessarily need to have a puppy shipped cross country to get the dog you want, but sometimes that's just the option you've decided works best with you. There are countless breeders near Chicago, but I still decided to drive all the way up to Michigan to get our pup because I just couldn't find the same quality of breeder or rapport and advice network that I did with where I went. That isn't to say that the breeders near me aren't fantastic, just that I particularly was fond of where I went. Other pups from the litter were shipped as far off as both coasts, too, so I'm definitely not alone! You can end up finding a breeder right by you, or you can find a breeder far away that you love. All depends on what you feel best doing and who you prefer working with.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Wolfenstein said:


> Having had a husky for years, I definitely would have also first and foremost talked about training and upbringing, haha! People would CONSTANTLY see our extremely well behaved husky and want to run out and get one. They don't see the constant work that comes before the dog behaves so well. I guess it would really depend on the way the person was asking. If it WAS someone who had previously owned the breed, I would talk about the breeder and what training we've done, and how the puppy was to start. If it were someone who seemed more new to the breed, I'd stress a LOT more on the time, effort, and BITE BITE BITE BITE BITE of puppyhood.


Maybe it's more semantics. If someone asks me _where _they can get a dog like mine, I assume they mean where did I buy her. If they ask _how _they can get a dog like mine, I would interpret that more as the nuts and bolts of raising a hopefully well adjusted dog that go along with picking your breeder carefully and then raising the dog as well as you can. 

I also would want to steer clear of lecturing someone who really just intended a simple question. My neighbor might ask me where I got my dog, having no desire or intention of getting a GSD, she's just making conversation. Coming back at her with, "You don't GET a dog like this, you RAISE it" is rude, needlessly aggressive, and probably comes across as being somewhat bizarre. The woman I met this weekend was considering a dog, but screening her isn't my job, it would be the breeder's, if she gets in touch with them. If she doesn't, what does it matter that I told her, and if she does, it's up to them to decide if she's a good candidate for one of their puppies.

I think a lot of people out there (not saying you, Wolfenstein, but in general) are self appointed gatekeepers, and it's annoying. Think whatever you want - and I know I do and I judge silently - but actually saying anything isn't always warranted.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Haha You're totally right, there is a lot of semantics involved! I'm not on some crazy crusade to keep people from getting dogs! I think a lot of it is just different with having huskies. We get a LOT of young kids/people who you can tell have zero experience raving to their friends how much they love huskies and want one. I'm also really tactful whenever I talk about any of my dogs. "Oh yeah, they are such great dogs! It's really fun because they're so smart, you really need to be one step ahead of them because they really try to get away with everything. Having a husky is so great, too, because he's always up for super long walks, that's why you see us so often. I guess it's a little rough when it's raining or snowy, but we don't mind it!" That sort of stuff, haha. You have to be subtle but throw out all the warnings, too!


----------

